
Hacking Tool for HMR on Docker - gdi3d
https://github.com/gdi3d/js-hmr-osx-docker-helper
======
gdi3d
Sometimes HMR tools don’t work quite right when using docker on some OS (OSX)
with a mounted volume. You change a file and nothing happens, it doesn’t
detect the change and no rebuild happens.

This hack-script will make sure your HMR tools (webpack, parcel, etc) sees
that a file has been changed/created/deleted/etc.

It uses the command touch to update the file from inside the container helping
the HMR tools to be aware of the update.

Why I build this thing?[https://gdi3d.github.io/hacking-tool-for-js-with-hmr-
on-dock...](https://gdi3d.github.io/hacking-tool-for-js-with-hmr-on-
docker-2020-03-27/)

